# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Dtecter la diffrence entre deux images

## azertyuio

Bonjour  tous, 

j'ai un projet o on me demande de calculer la similitude entre deux images symtriques (en niveau de gris) et dtecter la diffrence entre elle. On me demande comme premiere etape de dteter les points d'interets (Harris) ensuite crer un vecteur caractristique pour chaque point et finalement faire un matching.. 

je me bloque dans la partie de la cration du vecteur caractristique et le matching. 


voil un exemple : 
j'ai une image initiale qui est symtrique : image symetrique
je veux dtecter la diffrence entre les deux parties 
pour cel je procde comme suit 

1) diviser l'image en deux sous images image 1  et image 2
2) dtecter les points Harris (les coins) 
3) crer un vecteur descripteur pour chaque point Harris: j'ai pens  utiliser comme information caractrisique (la position du point cd les coordonnes, la moyenne d'intensit de son voisinage en prcisant le nombre de voisins  prendre en considration, et peut tre j'utiliserais les Moments du premier ordre)  que pensez vous
4)le matching 
5) le rsultat souhait  image resultat 

je me bloque dans la 3me et la 4me tape  ::calim2::

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

 - 1 - tu peux utiliser d'autres mthodes pour la dtection de points caractristiques comme SURF et FAST.

 - 2 - ce que tu proposes comme caractristiques est tout  fait possible, je prfrerai plutt les moments de Hu que ceux du premier ordre (trop basique, car  ce niveau c'est l'intgrale). Il y a aussi tout ce qui est rapports entre els points dtects.
 - Tu peux utiliser les ondelettes (diffrentes formes ou les plus simples celles de Haar comme c'est le cas dans SURF).
 - Tu peux aussi prendre tout ce que est matrices statistiques sur un voisinage donn : GLCM, GLRLM, GLSZM, etc.

 - 3 - regarde du cot de SURF une fois de plus pour la matching ou sinon SIFT.

----------


## pseudocode

> Bonjour  tous, 
> 
> j'ai un projet o on me demande de calculer la similitude entre deux images symtriques (en niveau de gris) et dtecter la diffrence entre elle. On me demande comme premiere etape de dteter les points d'interets (Harris) ensuite crer un vecteur caractristique pour chaque point et finalement faire un matching..


Sans remettre en cause l'nonc du problme, pourquoi chercher des "points d'intrts" alors que tes images d'exemples sont constitues de formes ?

Une segmentation et une classification des formes serait plus approprie.

----------


## azertyuio

Bonjour,




> - 1 - tu peux utiliser d'autres mthodes pour la dtection de points caractristiques comme SURF et FAST.


SURF est un dtecteur  multi-chelle, alors que je travaille sur des images n'ayant aucunes transformations (rotation, luminosit, changement d'chelle).
j'ai chercher sur google et j'ai remarqu qu'il est utilis dans la reconnaissance de forme mais je n'ai pas trouv un article montrant prcisment le principe du SURF. pareil pour FAST.




> - 2 - ce que tu proposes comme caractristiques est tout  fait possible, je prfrerai plutt les moments de Hu que ceux du premier ordre (trop basique, car  ce niveau c'est l'intgrale). Il y a aussi tout ce qui est rapports entre els points dtects.
> - Tu peux utiliser les ondelettes (diffrentes formes ou les plus simples celles de Haar comme c'est le cas dans SURF).
> - Tu peux aussi prendre tout ce que est matrices statistiques sur un voisinage donn : GLCM, GLRLM, GLSZM, etc.
> 
> - 3 - regarde du cot de SURF une fois de plus pour la matching ou sinon SIFT.


je vais faire une recherche sur les moments de Hu, les ondelettes,...





> Sans remettre en cause l'nonc du problme, pourquoi chercher des "points d'intrts" alors que tes images d'exemples sont constitues de formes ?
> 
> Une segmentation et une classification des formes serait plus approprie.


en fait, j'ai eu la mme impression quand j'ai vu le sujet. 
Mais l'intrt de la dtection des points d'intrt est de raliser une comparaison entre deux images et faire extraire la diffrence entre elle. 

Le sujet est ouvert. Je peux faire intervenir beaucoup de mthodes. Je me suis peut tre je peux detecter les points d'intrt ensuite utiliser ces points dans d'autres mthodes comme la segmentation ou la classification. 

j'espre tre claire  ::roll:: 
j'ai pas su par o je dois commencer !

----------


## azertyuio

j'ai pas trouv un article montrant le principe des moments Hu. j'ai trouv uniquement implmentation java des moments par ToTo13 mais j'arrive pas comprendre le code car je connais pas le principe de Hu.

----------


## ToTo13

> j'ai pas trouv un article montrant le principe des moments Hu. j'ai trouv uniquement implmentation java des moments par ToTo13 mais j'arrive pas comprendre le code car je connais pas le principe de Hu.


De manire simple, on peut dire qu'il s'agit d'une combinaison de moments gomtriques afin d'obtenir une certaine stabilit (ce qui est dit ici et ici, ils parlent mme d'invariance).

Sinon essais de trouver cette rfrence :
 - Feature extraction methods for character recognition - A survey
 - ivind Due Trier and Anil K. Jain and Torfinn Taxt
 - IEEE Transactions on Pattern Recognition Letters
 - 1996
 - volume 29
 - 641-662

----------


## pseudocode

> en fait, j'ai eu la mme impression quand j'ai vu le sujet. 
> Mais l'intrt de la dtection des points d'intrt est de raliser une comparaison entre deux images et faire extraire la diffrence entre elle.


A mon avis, il est totalement impossible d'obtenir le rsultat souhait (l'image du triangle) par un matching des points d'intrts. 

Cette technique permet de savoir si un motif (connu au pralable) est prsent dans une image, en utilisant les points d'intrts+caractristiques comme une signature. 

Je ne vois pas comment on peut utiliser cette technique pour tablir que certains points d'intrts qui n'ont pas de correspondances forment un objet manquant.

----------


## Alexis.M

Personnellement, je pense qu'il manque des parties de l'nonc, plus de dtails seraient utiles. Sinon, pour voir les diffrences il me semble qu'il suffit de voir quels point dintrt n'ont pas de correspondance, est de calculer enveloppe de ces points. Vu le type d'image a ne doit pas tre trs compliqu.

----------


## azertyuio

Bonsoir, 




> De manire simple, on peut dire qu'il s'agit d'une combinaison de moments gomtriques afin d'obtenir une certaine stabilit (ce qui est dit ici et ici, ils parlent mme d'invariance).
> 
> Sinon essais de trouver cette rfrence :
> - Feature extraction methods for character recognition - A survey
> - ivind Due Trier and Anil K. Jain and Torfinn Taxt
> - IEEE Transactions on Pattern Recognition Letters
> - 1996
> - volume 29
> - 641-662


okk merci je vais le voir.






> A mon avis, il est totalement impossible d'obtenir le rsultat souhait (l'image du triangle) par un matching des points d'intrts.
> 
> Cette technique permet de savoir si un motif (connu au pralable) est prsent dans une image, en utilisant les points d'intrts+caractristiques comme une signature.
> 
> Je ne vois pas comment on peut utiliser cette technique pour tablir que certains points d'intrts qui n'ont pas de correspondances forment un objet manquant.





> Personnellement, je pense qu'il manque des parties de l'nonc, plus de dtails seraient utiles. Sinon, pour voir les diffrences il me semble qu'il suffit de voir quels point dintrt n'ont pas de correspondance, est de calculer enveloppe de ces points. Vu le type d'image a ne doit pas tre trs compliqu.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec vous. Je ne vois aucun intrt de raliser une comparaison entre deux images (symtriques), tout en utilisant les points d'intrt, afin de dtecter la diffrence entre elles. 

j'aimerais bien vous expliquer mon problme mais je ne peux pas crire plus de dtail dans le forum car c'est mon projet de master.  moins que je vous l'cris et je le supprime trs rapidement ou bien je vous l'envoie par mail.

----------


## pseudocode

> j'aimerais bien vous expliquer mon problme mais je ne peux pas crire plus de dtail dans le forum car c'est mon projet de master.


Si tu ne veux pas nous dcrire la finalit du projet, donne nous au moins un nonc qui ait du sens. Actuellement, le problme que tu nous dcris et la solution que tu envisages ne semblent pas correspondre entre eux.  ::?: 


PS: c'est secret les projets de Master ?

----------


## Nebulix

> c'est secret les projets de Master ?


Non, mais il est probable que les enseignants surveillent les forums pour s'assurer que les tudiants ne se contentent pas de faire faire leur boulot par des mes charitables.
@azertyuio
Un sujet aussi acadmique est destin  t'entrainer  utiliser les mthodes que tu as vues en cours et qui figurent dans ton premier nonc. En essayant de ne pas le faire toi-mme,* tu te tires dans le pied !*



> Si tu ne veux pas nous dcrire la finalit du projet, donne nous au moins un nonc qui ait du sens


Commence par lire attentivement l'nonc, estimer ce qu'on attend de toi, reprer les contraintes et possibilits qu'il y a derrire chaque dtail.
( je te conseille de bien rflchir  la symtrie)

----------


## Alexis.M

Est-ce qu'il ne s'agit pas en fin de compte d'un problme d'alignement ?
Tu utilises les points d'intrt pour aligner les images et ensuite tu fais une simple diffrence pixel  pixel ?

----------


## azertyuio

> PS: c'est secret les projets de Master ?


  ::D:  non non pas du tout 




> Non, mais il est probable que les enseignants surveillent les forums pour s'assurer que les tudiants ne se contentent pas de faire faire leur boulot par des mes charitables.


non plus, d'ailleurs j'utilise pas le forum pour me faire mon boulot. Je cherche juste  voir des ides et discuter les mthodes. 

j'ai post le sujet mais je l'ai effac, je crains d'avoir des problme avec le labo!! 

en tt cas je vous remercie

----------

